# O&w Diver



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Anybody interested in selling one of the sub style divers? M2 prefered but like them all.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

If I had one I might be inclined to keep it!









Try posting in the wanted section?!









Good luck...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll sell you one,


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Yep Roy that seems like my next move,Got an Orange monster last week for 75 pounds so thought a would ride my luck,but O&Ws don't seem to change hands very often.So will have to give myself a three kings present,and given the Spanish postal system it's a good idea not to buy a watch before January.


----------

